# Squeaking noise



## Emmalouisse (Mar 16, 2018)

So last night I had my new stimsoms python out and out of no were she made a squeaking noise like a mouse. I can't get her to the vet until next week so was hoping someone could help me here.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 16, 2018)

Temperatures? Could be early RI

IS her nose mucousy?


----------



## Emmalouisse (Mar 16, 2018)

Sitting at 30degrees in day and drops to 25 of a night. No signs of muscus yet.
[doublepost=1521156402,1521156028][/doublepost]The breeder told me I don't need heat at all at night as he never supplied it I just found it was a bit weird and stuck with heat at night


----------



## Foozil (Mar 16, 2018)

What kind of enclosure is it in? Click-clack? And what kind of heating are you using?


----------



## Emmalouisse (Mar 16, 2018)

His in a reptile one hatchy box with day temps of 30 and nights of 25 in a malamine tank with lights. The breeder use to have heat cord and use to turn heat off as of night time.
Iv got a vet appointment at 330 and have moved him into a tub on-top of heat map sitting at 33


----------



## Scutellatus (Mar 16, 2018)

Wait until some of the members who are experienced in dealing with RI reply before rushing to the vet. It may be as simple as the air rushing out if the nose and past a piece of stuck shed and would be wasted money. In any case a day or two of waiting won't harm your snake.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 16, 2018)

IF it's RI (and at the moment there is no evidence to supprt this assumption). Regardless of what your vet gives you to treat the symptoms you MUST identify and correct the root cause which is 99% of the time related to a husbandry issue. (It might well be nothing at all as snakes often make sounds that can turn owners into a full on panic)

Im no expert on Stimmies but 30 seems a bit cold to me and I agree with the breeder regarding no heat at night. RI can often be induced through stress and one of the key factors in stressing your animal is to give it 'innapropriate' temps. Not just too cold but heating to high or for too many hours.

Here is a link to a thread where the animal recovered from an advanced stomititis which is often an advanced version of RI.

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/help-please.220220/


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 16, 2018)

Don't rush off to the vet in the absence of other symptoms. As PP has said, snakes often make odd and unexpected noises, especially if stressed or being handled. Handling causes stress, due to unwanted exertion (snakes are very lazy animals with very economical energy budgets), which increases respiration, which can in turn lead to sometimes explosive breathing noises. If the animal is otherwise behaving normally, and especially if it is feeding, it does not have RI.

The breeder is correct with regard to lower night temps or even no heating, but your night temps sounds fine - these snakes are nocturnal, and are fully active at temps in the mid twenties at night. I reckon PP is also on the money with raising the day temps to 32-33C. 

There are some here who ALWAYS think the worst - that any unexpected noise is indicative of RI and will tell you to rush off to the vets immediately. In the absence of other symptoms - snotty nose, consistent lack of appetite, unusual coiling for example, making the odd puffing or squeaking noise while breathing when stressed is not an indication of RI.

Jamie


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Im no expert on Stimmies but 30 seems a bit cold to me and I agree with the breeder regarding no heat at night.
> 
> /


Hi Paul ,we keep Pygmy Banded Pythons and a normal Stimmy and have found they don't really like to be above 32C


----------



## Emmalouisse (Mar 16, 2018)

Update... 
Iv been to the vet she has many symptoms of a RI so is now on injections for 3 weeks in a Click Clack tub with warm side 34 and cool side 24. Vet said she still seems super healthy and nice and chubby and we will be back in 3 weeks for check up.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 17, 2018)

Ok Emma but if this is RI your problems are only just starting.
If you don't find the cause it will be a never ending journey.

Don' just look at temps, look at ventilation, location of the tub, draughts, potential causes of stress.


----------



## miki_k8 (Mar 17, 2018)

Curious as to know what of the other symptoms of RI that the vet identified, given that there was no signs of mucous and appears to be a healthy, nice and chubby snake?


----------



## Scutellatus (Mar 17, 2018)

Hopefully it is a legitimate vet and not one that is just taking your money for a non-existent illness.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Hopefully it is a legitimate vet and not one that is just taking your money for a non-existent illness.


yeah,it would be nice to know it was a reptile aware person, not just a dog/cat vet ( not denigrating vets but some know more than others)


----------



## Emmalouisse (Mar 18, 2018)

I went and saw a exotic vet who I believed was really good, when opening the mouth you could see mucus which the lead her to do a swab of the mouth and check under microscope (can't 100% remember what she was looking for) she then gave my snake some fluids by tube to ensure he was hydrated and I know had to inject with antibiotics every 3 days to which I am not keen on doing but has to be done.
[doublepost=1521373192,1521372796][/doublepost]


Pauls_Pythons said:


> Ok Emma but if this is RI your problems are only just starting.
> If you don't find the cause it will be a never ending journey.
> 
> Don' just look at temps, look at ventilation, location of the tub, draughts, potential causes of stress.



So far I believe it may of been stress related as I purchased him for a reptile exbo and the snake went from heat cable to light set up, his kept in a reptile one hatchy box in a 4x1x1 malamine tank (currently in a Click Clack on heat mat away from my other snakes) I didn't handle him for the first 5 days until I had to do a clean cause I spilt his water bowl and then had him out for about 15 minutes while cleaning tub. 
Vet was worried about dirty environment but I explained after there settling in time I clean the hatchy tub ever week to week and half with f10 and replace all litter with new stuff. 

At the moment my other snakes seem fine but making my partner keep a close eye as I have quarantined the snake and myself away from my other guys until I know all is good.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 18, 2018)

Stress induced RI doesn't happen quickly and I doubt changing from 1 type of heat source to another would be sufficient to cause it in a short time.
How are you measuring your temps? Do you have a non contact thermometer or are you relying on the thermostat setting?


----------



## pythoninfinite (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm very curious about a vet prescribing antibiotics for a "super healthy and nice and chubby" snake. How can a snake be those things and "showing many symptoms of RI?" I remain skeptical. 

Jamie


----------



## Emmalouisse (Mar 19, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Stress induced RI doesn't happen quickly and I doubt changing from 1 type of heat source to another would be sufficient to cause it in a short time.
> How are you measuring your temps? Do you have a non contact thermometer or are you relying on the thermostat setting?




I use a day and night thermostat and also have thermometers at either end of tank and a non contact thermometers.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 19, 2018)

Emmalouisse said:


> I use a day and night thermostat and also have thermometers at either end of tank and a non contact thermometers.



So where abouts are you measuring the 30 degree temperature?


----------



## Emmalouisse (Mar 19, 2018)

I measure the 30 degrees by having the thermostat inside the hatchy box at the warm end


----------

